# Der Vorsitzende Richter Peter Noll hatte zwar recht,



## vaibhavm

Der Vorsitzende Richter Peter Noll_ *hatte zwar recht*_*,* als er sagte:

I do not understand the construction of _hatte _+ adjective (_recht_) ?


----------



## Dan2

"recht haben" is a common expression meaning "to be right".

You can view the word in question as a noun, and some people write "Recht haben", but this is one of several expressions that are so common in their idiomatic meaning that (as I see it) the sense of a word being a noun is lost, leading to writing it lower-case; other examples are "ein bisschen" and "ein paar".


----------



## vaibhavm

*Dan2* Thank you


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> but this is one of several expressions that are so common in their idiomatic meaning that (as I see it) the sense of a word being a noun is lost, leading to writing it lower-case


It is not that clear. Predicative adjectives sometimes occur with _haben_ as in _etwas gut haben_. The interpretation of _recht _as an adjective is not entirely impossible.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> The interpretation of _recht _as an adjective is not entirely impossible.


I didn't say it was.  I merely said,
"You *can *view the word in question as a noun, and some people (even) write "Recht haben"..."
(Beispielsweise...


berndf said:


> Du hast schon Recht





berndf said:


> Ich vermute, dass Weinstein Recht hat


But even with the availability of a noun interpretation, many people write "recht haben".  (Duden allows "Recht haben" but prefers "recht haben".)  I said* I* perceive that as on a par with "ein paar" (loss of "nouniness" in an idiomatic expression), but if others perceive it as an adjective, that's fine.


----------



## berndf

In my experience, most or at least many people who spell it lower case do so because they perceive _recht_ as an adjective.


----------



## Dan2

In the French expression "avoir faim", "faim" looks from afar like a noun, but interestingly, people say "J'ai très faim" rather than "J'ai beaucoup de faim", making it appear that in "avoir faim" in the modern language, "faim" is internalized as an adjective that just happens to pair with "avoir".

I wonder if one could construct a similar test for German "recht haben".  In English, the following is awkward, but certainly understandable:
_Yes, you're right, but Peter is even *righter*._
Then in German the question becomes, which of the following is more natural:
_Ja, du hast zwar recht, aber Peter hat *mehr *recht. (noun interpretation, like "mehr Wasser")
Ja, du hast zwar recht, aber Peter hat *rechter*. (adjective interpretation, like "klüger" and "très faim")_

("They're both unidiomatic" is not an acceptable answer.  Which is _worse_? )


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Ja, du hast _zwar _recht, aber Peter hat *rechter*.


This is worse. I never advocated the adjective interpretation (you quoted me always having written _Recht_). I only said that this interpretation is not impossible and that many people do interpret it as an adjective.


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> Ja, du hast _zwar _recht, aber Peter hat *rechter*.


This is worse, quite a lot so. I agree with Berndf. 

Ich finde die neue Rechtschreibung in bezug auf "recht haben / Recht haben" wieder einmal schlecht. Regel §56 (1) des amtlichen Regelwerks sagt klar, dass "Wörter, die vorwiegend prädikativ gebraucht werden" kleingeschrieben werden, und zwar mit den Verben _sein, bleiben_ und _werden_. Mir ist schleierhaft, wo da der Unterschied zu _haben_ liegen soll. Das Regelwerk gibt folgende Beispiele:

_Das ist mir recht.
Die Firma ist pleite._

Warum also nicht auch _recht haben_? Für mich eigentlich genau der gleiche Fall. Aber §55 (4) regelt hier die Großschreibung und stellt auch noch beide Alternativen zur Wahl.

@berndf: Ich denke, es geht um die _prädikative_ Verwendung, nicht vorrangig darum, ob es Adjektiv oder Substantiv ist.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich denke, es geht um die _prädikative_ Verwendung, nicht vorrangig darum, ob es Adjektiv oder Substantiv ist.


Der von Dir zitierte Absatz (1) spielt hier keine Rolle. Er bezieht sich nur auf Kopula-Verben (_sein, bleiben, werden_).

Prädikativ ist hier _recht/Recht_ gerade nur bei adjektivischer Interpretation. Bei substantivischer Interpretation ist es ein Akkusativobjekt.

Bei substantivischer Interpretation ist §56 nur anwendbar, wenn der substantivische Charakter von _Recht_ aus anderen Gründen als dem in (1) beschriebenen in den Hintergrund tritt und das ist Interpretationssache. Für mich tut er das nicht und darum bevorzuge ich die Großschreibung. Insofern ist die seit 2006 geltende Wahlfreiheit m.E. eine recht vernünftige Lösung.


----------



## elroy

Wie ist es mit "Peter hat sehr recht"?


----------



## Frieder

Peter hat ganz recht.
Peter hat völlig recht.
Peter hat sehr recht.

Meiner Meinung nach schließt das auch die erwähnte Funktion als Akkusativobjekt aus, denn dann müsste es ja heißen *"Peter hat ganzes Recht" oder *"Peter hat völliges Recht". Deshalb schreibe ich _recht haben_ klein.


----------



## bearded

Das Wort 'recht/Recht' in ''recht/Recht haben'' benimmt sich wie ein Verbpartikel in einem trennbaren Verb, was die Wortstellung anbelangt (ich hab recht, ich wünsche recht zu haben usw.). Das ist doch typisch für Substantive, die dann als Partikel benutzt werden.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde das Verb sogar manchmal zusammengeschrieben (rechthaben, wie auch rechtgeben...). Ich denke, Recht sei hier ursprünglich ein Substantiv (analog zu Bescheid in 'Bescheid wissen / bescheidwissen'). Vgl. auch Recht behalten/bekommen...
Die adjektivische Interpretation finde ich weniger überzeugend.
PS.
Der Duden lässt die 'alternative' Rechtschreibung  ''*R*echt haben'' zu: was hätte dies für einen Sinn, sollte 'recht' ein Adjektiv sein?


----------



## Perseas

bearded man said:


> was hätte dies für einen Sinn, sollte 'recht' ein Adjektiv sein?


Hat es vielleicht etwas mit der Konstruktion von "haben" zu tun?  Es gibt sowohl die Konstruktion "Adj+haben" als auch "Subst.+haben". Z.B. _Erfolg haben, Einfluss haben _oder _nötig haben, übrig haben_. Vielleicht wäre aber dieser Ansatz nicht so überzeugend, weil man "ich habe es nötig.." sagt.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Der Duden lässt die 'alternative' Rechtschreibung ''Recht haben'' zu: was hätte dies für einen Sinn, sollte 'recht' ein Adjektiv sein?


Das beide Interpretationen möglich sind.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> Peter hat ganz recht.
> Peter hat völlig recht.
> Peter hat sehr recht.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach schließt das auch die erwähnte Funktion als Akkusativobjekt aus, denn dann müsste es ja heißen *"Peter hat ganzes Recht" oder *"Peter hat völliges Recht". Deshalb schreibe ich _recht haben_ klein.


Bei adjektivischer Interpretation sollte _sehr recht _aber ebenso möglich sein. Das spricht eher für eine substantivische Interpretation.

Die fehlende Adjektivflexion ist hierfür auch kein Hinderungsgrund. Wir sind es ja auch bei anderen erstarrten Redewendungen gewohnt, dass die im späten 18./frühen 19. Jahrhundert obligatorische gewordene Flexion vorangestellter attributiver Adjektive fehlt, z.B. in _*Gut* Ding will Weile haben_.


----------



## Hutschi

> _bearded man said:_ Der Duden lässt die 'alternative' Rechtschreibung ''*R*echt haben'' zu: was hätte dies für einen Sinn, sollte 'recht' ein Adjektiv sein?



_Edit: English version added._
It is a result of the orthography reform (in the last update 2004/2006. I am sorry about this, because it causes confusion and makes spelling complicate.
At this time both versions became correct. Duden recomments lower case (traditional spelling).

To me the forms look as if they have different meaning. But the commission rejected different meanings and said it is only a spelling variant. 

If it is a noun, it should be possible to say: Er hat kein Recht. I think this is the traditional difference between the forms.

Er hat nicht recht. = What he said is not correct. (He is not right.)
Er hat kein Recht. = He has no right.

But this difference is rejected now in spelling.


Es ist eine (für mich) bedauerliche Folge der Rechtschreibreform.
Seit der Rechtschreibreform (Fassung 2004/2006) ist auch die Großschreibung korrekt.
Der Duden empfielt die (traditionelle) Kleinschreibung.

Für mich sieht "recht haben" und "Recht haben" nach unterschiedlicher Bedeutung und Wortform aus, was aber die Rechtschreibkommission ausschließt. Beide sind gleichbedeutend.

Beispiele:

_Peter hat ganz recht.
Peter hat völlig recht.

Peter hat ganz Recht.
Peter hat völlig Recht._

Beim Substantiv müsste möglich sein:
_Peter hat kein Recht.  _Das zeigt, denke ich, die ursprüngliche Bedeutungsunterscheidung der Formen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Beim Substantiv müsste möglich sein:
> _Peter hat kein Recht._


Ja, andererseits existiert auch z.B. ''recht behalten'' (ebenfalls meist kleingeschrieben). Ich empfinde 'recht<Recht' als Objekt von 'behalten'.
_Er hat Recht / er hat Recht behalten _(Für mich gleichermaßen Substantive).  Was hat er behalten? (sein) Recht.


----------



## Hutschi

> _bearded man:_ Ich empfinde 'recht<Recht' als Objekt von 'behalten'.
> _Er hat Recht / er hat Recht behalten _(Für mich gleichermaßen Substantive). Was hat er behalten? (sein) Recht.


Ich empfinde es auch als Objekt. Deshalb empfinde ich es in dieser Form nicht als idiomatisch, außer eventuell im Kontext "Gericht".



And this is now confused with the meaning
Er hat recht behalten. = He was right in this case. = Es stimmte, was er sagte.

It was clearly separated until 1996.
---
Der Vorsitzende Richter Peter Noll_ *hatte zwar recht*_*,* als er sagte ...
= Es stimmte zwar, was der vorsitzende Richter sagte.


----------



## bearded

(I'll continue in English) Concerning _recht bekommen:_
I do not think that these are two separate meanings.  I rather surmise that the 'original' meaning comes from tribunals, and the usage was later extended to common language: _er bekommt vor Gericht (sein) Recht > er bekommt auch in der Konversation Recht/recht, _i.e. it is recognised that his point of view is correct...
But I can well be mistaken.


----------



## Hutschi

I do not know exactly the etymology, but in the metaphorical meaning I prefer (as Duden) the traditional lower case spelling.

I think, the spelling commission followed your line of propositions.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> (I'll continue in English) Concerning _recht bekommen:_
> I do not think that these are two separate meanings.  I rather surmise that the 'original' meaning comes from tribunals, and the usage was later extended to common language: _er bekommt vor Gericht (sein) Recht > er bekommt auch in der Konversation Recht/recht, _i.e. it is recognised that his point of view is correct...
> But I can well be mistaken.


This is indeed my intuitive understanding of the expression. Hutschi and Frieder obviously have a different one.


Hutschi said:


> I do not know exactly the etymology, but in the metaphorical meaning I prefer (as Duden) the traditional lower case spelling.


I agree with you that the true etymology doesn't matter but the intuitive understanding of the modern speaker.

Grimm beschreibt unter dem Lemma _recht, sb _unter II. 2a) _recht haben_ und bemerkt:


> aber die häufiger vorausgehenden adverbien deuten auf die versteinerung dieser formel, bei der das subst. in das adj. überschwankt (vgl. unter haben theil 42, 62 und unter kalt theil 5, 85): du hast nicht recht, er hat ganz recht, vgl. dazu auch unter ganz theil 41, 1300, nr. 3, a;
> 
> 'du hast nicht recht!' das mag wohl sein;
> doch das zu sagen ist klein,
> habe mehr recht als ich! das wird was sein.
> Göthe3, 275;


----------



## Hutschi

Er hat Recht - im Sinne, der Richter gibt ihm sein Recht - das ist wirklich verwandt mit: er bekommt in der Konversation recht.

Aber vergleiche mal: Er hat Baurecht.
In diesem Sinne funktioniert es nicht mehr.
Und im Sinne von "er hat recht" gibt es keinen Plural. Aber von "Er hat Recht" gibt es den Plural "Rechte".
Er hat Recht auf den Bau des Hauses. Hier tritt der Bedeutungsunterschied im früheren Sinne offen zutage, und ich denke, hier kann es auch nicht klein geschrieben werden. Wir haben neue Homographen erzeugt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Er hat Recht - im Sinne, der Richter gibt ihm sein Recht - das ist wirklich verwandt mit: er bekommt in der Konversation recht.


Nein, nicht im Sinne von _er bekommt Recht zugesprochen_, sondern im Sinne von_ er hat Recht auf seiner Seite, _unabhängig davon, ob ihm das auch jemand zuspricht.

Grimm beschreibt die allgemeine Bedeutung von in II. 2) als:


> II. recht, in objectivem sinne.
> ...
> 2) recht, das dem denken, beobachten, urtheilen gemäsz richtige; gewöhnlich in festen verbindungen.


Es geht also nicht um das subjektiv zugesprochene Recht, sondern um das objektiv existierende.


----------

